# There's only one right answer



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

While listening to talk radio...heard the phrase... "there's only one right answer".

I question that...

Anyone else...what do you think about this?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 3, 2022)

Depends on the question...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Jace said:


> While listening to talk radio...heard the phrase... "there's only one right answer".
> 
> I question that...
> 
> Anyone else...what do you think about this?


of course not, there's many right answers to many things...


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 3, 2022)

Jace said:


> While listening to talk radio...heard the phrase... "there's only one right answer".
> 
> I question that...
> 
> Anyone else...what do you think about this?


maybe the rest of that statement should be. If the answer pleases me...


----------



## bingo (Feb 3, 2022)

it does depend on the  question


----------



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

It "almost sounded like arrogance" on his part...that his was.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 3, 2022)

I raised three children…none of them came up with the same reason for breaking the rules..same question WHY?


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 3, 2022)

Jace said:


> While listening to talk radio...heard the phrase... "there's only one right answer". I question that...


Quite right too. If you have studied mathematics you will know that a quadratic equation with real or complex coefficients has not one, but  two solutions.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2022)

Sometimes there seems to be no right answers! But I agree with @Alligatorob and @bingo that it depends on the question.


----------

